# new official royal canadian army cadet history website.



## Jonny Boy (4 Mar 2005)

hey i was on the military history forum and i saw one of the new posts that was there by YYC1963.  it was a link to the new official army cadet website. i checked it out. it is really cool. 

i am in one of the pictures there as well.

if you go onto the site click on the enter, than the site map it will give you all the options. 

also they tell you a breif story of al the 8 cadets that were awarded the cadet medal of bravary. if you go to the   Medals, Awards, Trophies  link.


so if you want to thank someone than thank YYC1963. ( i don't know if he ever comes on the cadet forum though)

here is the link-  www.armycadethistory.com

if you wan to see the picture with me go to Training Centres & Summer Camps than click on Rocky Mountain NACSTC, than plt photos, 2004, and finally  b coy, 4 plt i am the i am on the back row on the far left.

or here is a direct link to it- http://www.armycadethistory.com/Rocky%20Mountain%20Photos/rocky_2004_b_coy_4_plat.htm


----------



## Michael Dorosh (4 Mar 2005)

Excellent site, long overdue.


----------



## Whiskey_Dan (4 Mar 2005)

Awesome site, I never thought they would make something like this.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (5 Mar 2005)

I agree it is a much needed site, coming along nicely but lots of work is still required.  One thing to note is I know of one recipient of the Cadet Medal for Bravery that is not on that site, so it may not be fully current.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 Mar 2005)

just somthing about the recipieants of the bravary medal. i just noticed that the majority of cadets got it from saving someone from drowning. (well the majority the have posted anyway)


----------



## Zedic_1913 (5 Mar 2005)

Interestingly enough the person I spoke of in my other post received it for saving her mother from drowning.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Mar 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> I agree it is a much needed site, coming along nicely but lots of work is still required.  One thing to note is I know of one recipient of the Cadet Medal for Bravery that is not on that site, so it may not be fully current.



I should think that the point of a site like that is to encourage people to send in corrections and additions - if the site does not contain information you possess, I suspect that the person to blame for that would be you rather than them.  Have you sent in the info yet?


----------



## Burrows (5 Mar 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> Interestingly enough the person I spoke of in my other post received it for saving her mother from drowning.



I know of whom you speak.  Its a shame that they dont have her up there...Im pretty sure theres an article swimming around the internet.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (5 Mar 2005)

Burrows said:
			
		

> I know of whom you speak.  Its a shame that they dont have her up there...Im pretty sure theres an article swimming around the internet.



It's a shame you can't be bothered to look for it and help the webmaster out...


----------



## Burrows (5 Mar 2005)

Never said I wasnt doing that Michael..its in my favourites somewhere but I have 3 years of favouirites =/


----------



## Scott (5 Mar 2005)

Site added to the Sites of Interest/FAQ thread.


----------



## Burrows (5 Mar 2005)

Found it.

Cadet saves drowning mother

CWO Ashley Gulliford, 2754 Army Cadet Corps in Toronto (North York), has received the nation's highest cadet honour â â€ the Cadet Award for Bravery â â€ for saving her mother from drowning.

The 17-year-old performed the heroic feat in 1998 during a family vacation, when her mother was overcome by fatigue while swimming across a pond. Mrs. Gulliford had all but succumbed to a third descent underwater when Ashley swam from shore to assist her. She kept her mother's head above the surface until her father could join the rescue effort.

CWO Gulliford recalls the terror and fear she felt as she watched her mom slip under the water. "I did what seemed logical at the time, but looking back, I would change a lot. My first instinct was to swim under water and push her up, not thinking of the risks of doing so. This was not an act of courage or bravery, just one's instinctive reaction to such a situation."

CWO Gulliford will retire from her corps where she is regimental sergeant major in the spring to begin university studies. She plans to become a Crown Attorney. She also plans to become a CIC officer. "I've always wanted to become an officer so that I could give back to the organization and help others reach their full potential in the system," she says.


----------



## Jonny Boy (5 Mar 2005)

cool you should give that info to the site


----------



## Scott (6 Mar 2005)

Hey Kyle, why not throw that link into the FAQ thread? It's good for all to read.


----------



## Burrows (6 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> cool you should give that info to the site


  

I did 



			
				scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Hey Kyle, why not throw that link into the FAQ thread? It's good for all to read.



Done.


----------



## primer (9 Mar 2005)

Great site:

 Thanks


----------



## YYC1963 (21 Mar 2005)

To all, 

Thanks for the vote of support. Yes the site was long overdue. Keep in mind, for a variety of reasons; this work has not been undertaken before. Mainly, the information is spread all across the country in often the most obscure of locations. I have spent the past ten years sourcing photos, news paper articles, flashes and badges, interviews in Ottawa, Montreal, Toronto, Winnipeg, Regina, Calgary, Edmonton, Victoria, Vancouver, Vernon and Kelowna to name just a few of the places. Phone calls, letters, emails, faxes, scans, photocopies, prints, film and video. To begin to appreciate what this entails, I have many filing cabinets full of materials yet to be included on the site. This will become virtually a full time project. Indeed, not everything is up, I'm missing 2 Cadet Medal of Bravery winners; however you'll note the very first Cadet Medal of Bravery winner's photo. I found it in the National Archives as an unidentified photo in 1998. I take a certain pride in finding the-hard-to-find. However with the help of cadets, staff and former cadets, this will become a much larger and interesting online museum and archives. You the cadets, officers and former cadets, are why I'm taking this task on. Ultimately, this will be an extremely large and useful army cadet resource site. Please feel free to contact me.   Thank you!

Francois Arseneault
Historian, Army Cadet League of Canada
Calgary, AB
(403) 282-6100
vacchistory@telusplanet.net


----------



## Burrows (21 Mar 2005)

I am glad to see you added C/CWO(ret'd) Gulliford up there as soon as I sent it to you


----------

